# CM9 Installation Problem



## kth2011 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Please help.

I tried to install CM9 onto my HP TouchPad for the first time but after I came to run the command "cd\", cd "Program Files", cd "Palm, Inc", I have all of the 4 files listed below, then type "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" and return promp and just hung there

Windows XP SP3 (2002)

TP version: 3.0.5

Files on "cminstall" (TP)

gapps-ics-20120317-signed
moboot_0.3.5
update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012

* These 4 files is in compress zipped folder type.

What did I do wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleXu (Dec 9, 2011)

1. Is ACMEInstaller2 in the same folder as novacom.exe?
2. Is your TP in debug mode?
3. Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## kth2011 (Apr 19, 2012)

SimpleXu said:


> 1. Is ACMEInstaller2 in the same folder as novacom.exe?
> 2. Is your TP in debug mode?
> 3. Can you post a screenshot?


Xu, sorry for late response but here are the answers:
1) Yes.
2) What is debug mode and how can I get there?
3) On the PC it is at the return promp "_" after I hit enter. On the TP it is stucked at the big "USB" logo.

Is there a different in command for "novacom" & "novacom.exe"?? After I type "dir" under "Plam, Inc" it shows novacom.exe instead of just novacom but I did try both and it is just freeze at the "USB" logo.

Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kth2011 said:


> Xu, sorry for late response but here are the answers:
> 1) Yes.
> 2) What is debug mode and how can I get there?
> 3) On the PC it is at the return promp "_" after I hit enter. On the TP it is stucked at the big "USB" logo.
> ...


After you put your TP in WebOS recovery mode by holding the volume up while your TP is booting, once you see the usb icon then plug in the usb plug, does your PC make an alert sound indicating that the TP is properly connected? If you are not sure, launch device manager and you should see an entry that says " Palm Novacom Modules." If you don't see that entry, then that is why nothing is happening.

The correct command for running ACMEInstaller is	novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2

Debug mode is set on your TP by going to settings/Developer options and put a check in the box for debugging. I believe the default is the box being checked. But that does not apply to you since you have not successfully installed Android. However, after you get CM installed, since you are using XP, go take the check out of the debugging box. It could cause you problems connecting your TP to your PC running CM.

Make sure you usb cable is good, try a different one if you have one.

Did you use the Universal Novacom Installer to install novacom? Try installing novacom again.

I have run into the situation of certain PC's and TouchPads not playing well together. I have one Windows 7 machine that just flat refuses to communicate. I have an XP netbook that loves TouchPads. My other Win 7 machine gets along famously with my TouchPads. So if you can, try a different computer.

A thought just came to mind, there are two different ways to get that large usb icon, reboot the TP, and hold the up volume until the usb logo appears. The other way is booting WebOS. When you connect the usb cable, you get a prompt to connect usb or ignore or something like that. Tapping the connect usb gets you a large usb icon, but this is not the method to use. Holding the volume while booting is.

Double check to make sure the folder on the TP is named correctly, "cminstall" (without the quotes) and is not inside another folder. Make sure your four files are still there.

That's all I can think of for the moment, hope this helps.


----------



## kth2011 (Apr 19, 2012)

nevertells, thank you. I will have to try with a diff. PC and diff. USB cable since I did follow the instruction carefully and read most of the pages in here too.

I will report back if it works with diff PC and/or USB cable plus debug mode "check".

Thanks.


----------



## SimpleXu (Dec 9, 2011)

kth2011 said:


> Xu, sorry for late response but here are the answers:
> 1) Yes.
> 2) What is debug mode and how can I get there?
> 3) On the PC it is at the return promp "_" after I hit enter. On the TP it is stucked at the big "USB" logo.
> ...


Sorry for my mistake, it's not the debug mode, it's the recovery mode, thanks nevertells for remind me that. You can type novacom.exe or novacom, it's the same.


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

kth2011 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help.
> 
> ...


You should be using CM9 alpha2 at the bare minimum on your install as well...RC0 is outdated.
Hope you got it going...if so, you can always flash A2 right over A0.


----------

